# Soybean meal?



## MrHank (Sep 12, 2007)

Bought a bag of soybean meal to add a little in with my goats feed today, some seemed to like it and some did not. Its protein content is at least 45% so figured it could not hurt. Anybody else ever fed this and if so how did your goats like it?


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes I did. You have to be very careful of bloat from it as it is a soy product.

I used to mix it 5 parts dairy ration, 1 part soybean meal.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

My goats acted like I was trying to feed them used kitty litter when I offered them soybean meal mixed in their ration. They would clean out the feed bunk - except for the bean meal.


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

I haven't heard of any issues with bloat...just make sure your mixes are right for the protein you want. The meal isn't high in fat so hopefully that isn't what the plan was, they are though a great source of protein and the oils are good! 

here is a good site: (not specific to goats but livestock)
http://www.gnb.ca/0170/01700003-e.asp 

Melissa


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

I wont feed my goats soymeal. I do know that my goats wont like it at all. Becuz I have tried the goat chow from purina. They just dont eat it very well.


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

Our heifer ration (around 15% Protein) has pelleted soybean meal in it. That is what we feed our goats as well.
They've never had any issues with the soybean meal in it...


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 1, 2008)

I avoid all soy products with bucks for a month before and during breeding season. Its high estrogenic properties can decrease sperm motility and sperm counts. It does not make them sterile and the lowering is not permenant, but why decrease your chances of breeding if you don't have to.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I feed it as a good source of protien. I mix 4 parts whole oats, 1 part corn and 1/5 part soybean meal.
They love it and a 50lb bag goes a long way.


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

That's interesting KikoFaerie.
Our feed ration is fed to our bucks as well and they get a little extra during breeding season because they all work themselves to death (competing with one another and pacing their various fencelines).
Though with as little grain as they get and even less Soybean meal in that grain (10% of the total ration) may be why we haven't seen issues with it. They end up with about 1/10 of a pound of soybean meal a day when the feed is being pushed.


----------



## MrHank (Sep 12, 2007)

I am mainly trying it since its protein content is so high. They get 4 cups of mixed oats and corn and anothe cup of beet pulp and a half cup of the soybean meal. But like I said a few of them did not even touch it yesterday and some of them acted as if it was the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

I know this is now an 'old' thread...but now that time has passed..any other opinions about feeding soybean meal to goats or sheep or chickens? A friend has asked so I looked up this thread. Thanks!


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

I have gone back to it for feeding out my goatlings. Soybeanmeal is clean, smells like vanilla when it is high quality. I wish I could get roasted soybeans for my milkers, but alas all we can get is SBM. I used to raise all the dairy kids on SBM and oats (learned this from Dr. Kennedy of pipevet.com he was doing a lecture back in the early 90's, sheep, but boy was he sharp), and have gone back to it, about half the cost of what my old mix is now. Vicki


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

If the cost is right go for it, its a great way to include great vegetable protein into your goats or other livestocks diet...although hear in Ontario Soybean meal is $21.00 a bag , and Roasted are $26.00.

Melissa


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Soybean prices might come down if the forecast of increased 2008 planting is true.


----------

